# Can you re-cork ?



## lieu (Jun 14, 2011)

HELLO ALL,
Well we finally got to bottling yesterday. I had a hard time with the corker (getting the corks all the way down.) Would it be a problem pulling the corks and re-corking?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes you can but do it asap.


If you recork tomorrow why will it be any different than yesterday? Same procedure will produce same results. If you are going from a hand corker to a floor corker you should be able to just push the cork the rest of the way in without removing it. Another option would be to use a rubber mallet and dowell. What are you going to use?


----------



## lieu (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Dan,
I have a port. double handle corker. Some of the corks near the end of the process went in all the way. It was definatly operator error. I went back and watched the HOW TO VIDEO and noticed that George had said that you need push down fast. Happy BDay by the way. I hope your enjoying a nice bottle or 3


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Lieu, now do yourself a big favor. First chance you can, get rid of that corker and buy the Port. floor corker. It'll be the best investment you make in this hobby for the small price.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 14, 2011)

Make sure your volume is not so high its creating back pressure and keeping the cork from going in all the way. If the level is OK I would just give those that didn't go in all the way an extra shove if you can. I have the Portuguese floor corker as well and



it!


----------



## cpfan (Jun 16, 2011)

lieu: 


Just wanted to make sure that you are not planning on re-using the corks. Absolutely nothing wrong with removing the existing cork, and re-corking with a new cork. As ibglowin pointed out, make sure that the bottle is not overfull.


Steve


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 16, 2011)

You can not reuse a cork, even if you just skewer it 1/2 way with the cork screw so its still intact on the bottom half (no hole). What happens is that the cork once it gets compressed and inserted into the bottle basically takes the shape of the bottle neck. Once you remove it it will never go back in and seal completely like it did that first time no matter what.

Yep, learned that the old fashioned hard way doing some "sperimenting" on a few bottles. When opened they were all pretty much dead, and had lost their body, bouquet , finish.


----------



## lieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Thanks Guys,
I tried to re-cork a few and some got better. I think its a combo of in-experience and the corker but mostly in-experience. Good thing I'm not going anywhere and will have plenty of bottles to get better with. 
If the cork is in most of the way but sticking out a little bit is it safe to assume that that is good enough to protect my vino? I would think so but it doesnt hurt to ask right


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 17, 2011)

If the cork is sticking up as much as 1/4" you should be fine. Run your finger in the neck of a bottle and you will feel a ridge. As long as the cork is past that ridge you are OK.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 17, 2011)

Peter, Are you saying _inside_ the neck of the bottle? Also, when you say "as long as the cork is past that ridge" do you mean the cork is into the bottle far enough to cover the ridge? Thanks.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2011)

I do believe that the cork needs to be past that ridge in the bottle to be safe.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 18, 2011)

Bruce, Is there any adjustment to the depth on the corker? I cannot remember. I had one like yours up in Rochester and I did not have aproblem driving the cork below the rim. If you watch the video that George has on the corker, he positions the cork above the bottle, applies steady pressure slowly until the cork is started into the neck and then finishes with one quick push. Is this how you did it? I don't think there is a problem with what you have done, but you should be able to drive the corks deeper.


----------



## lieu (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Rocky,
No you can not adjust the depth on the corker. I have tried pushing down as fast as I can. I have also watched Georges video about 10 times to see if there was something he was doing that he didnt mention but he does a good job explaining the process.
I made sure that the wine was not up in the neck at all.
Im sure it is just experience. (or lack there of)


----------



## Waldo (Jun 19, 2011)

OK, I have to ask, "What size corks are you using? With the hand corker the shorter corks work much better


----------



## Gekko4321 (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you have corks in too far? For some reason the Port. floor corker would start to, on its own, to push corks deeper and deeper in the bottles. I would say 1/4" in versus a hair below ridge line which was my attempt. It would seem I would have to readjust the 'pusher' pin every few bottles. Do you guys notice this problem and is there any concern for a cork that is in 1/4" too far? Still doesnt touch wine while standing.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2011)

Make sure your corking "action" is the same each time. You can push it in a bit more if you exert more force on it. I go in a nice easy motion first followed by a second harder attempt if the cork doesn't go in quite all the way. I would doubt a little too much in would cause much of a problem. Too much sticking out would cause more problem IMHO.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 1, 2011)

If you bring the lever down until it just touches the cork and then push it quickly and positively without a pause, it goes in uniformly. As I get others to help, they begin with uneven corks until I explain this to them.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Aug 1, 2011)

Good to know. I had a similar problem cutting mat's for picture framing once. The routine must be identical each time. I assumed when metal met metal it would all be the same. I will practice your rec next time.


----------



## andy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

All this cork talk reminded me of a SNL video. If you havent seen it it is hilarious. And if your seen it 20 times it is hilarious.[ame="http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80658552/"]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80658552/[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 1, 2011)

Oldie but goodie


----------



## Gekko4321 (Aug 1, 2011)

Never saw that before! How did I miss that one? Clearly a classic! Thanks.


----------



## PeterZ (Aug 2, 2011)

The threaded stop can move as you cork. Get the corker adjusted to the right spot then put a dab of silicone on the top of the stop where it meets the threads. That will hold it in place.


----------

